
Ask HN: Should I Not Use Do Not Track? - quttiae
Apparently only 10% or less of users use DNT, which makes it a nice way to track you around the web.<p>And considering only a handful of sites actually bother respecting it (google doesn&#x27;t give a fuck, for instance) + the fact I already have an adblocker...<p>Should I just not enable it?
======
pranaygp
I use Brave, which comes with amazing defaults to block ads and trackers. But
even Brave seems to have DNT turned off by default.

I have it turned off. I _suspect_ having DNT turned on would actually help
with fingerprinting (like you said, only 10% of people have it on, so it's
easy to narrow you down).

